# New to Manchester



## punkyfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi
I moved to Manchester about 6 months ago and I'm still trying to get to know new people. I was wondering if anyone from around Manchester fancies meeting up for a drink or to go to a gig or something.


----------



## futha (Jan 9, 2010)

I am a bit sus about meeting internetz people in real life  What gigs you looking at going to? Hope your enjoying Manchester so far


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 9, 2010)

you need to approach the Manchester U75 Mafia I'm afraid

Start a new 'Manchester Meet up' thread?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 9, 2010)

I might be going to see Gideon Conn on Sunday night at Oddest in Chorlton, weather permitting:

http://www.myspace.com/gideonconn

It's not on his myspace page though  I received the information via a Facebook message and link to a Facebook event... 




			
				from Gideon Conn's Facebook said:
			
		

> Join us as we welcome one of Manchester's most unique and entertaining acts. We guarantee you will leave with a smile on your face and a warmth in your heart.
> 
> Gideon Conn has been one of the biggest word of mouth stories in years. His summery sound has seen him rise purely on the power of his infectious vibes causing hordes to join the rapidly growing army of fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

I saw Gideon Conn years and years ago. It must have been about 2006-7. Twice, actually (one of them was at some end of year summer party that I have completely forgotten the name of). The other time, Dr Butler's Hatstand Medicine Band was supporting him. Before he played he was sat at the bar drawing pictures. 

He is pretty good. I do find him mildly irritating though. I have no idea why he never broke through.


----------



## futha (Jan 10, 2010)

I played with a gig Gideon Conn and he stood at the front of the crowd during our set and drew a really brilliant sketch of the band. The guy has talent even though a lot of his stuff isn't my cup of tea. He went on tour with Dan le Sac vs Scroobius pip but haven't heard much since, I am glad he is still going!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 10, 2010)

I've a sketch that Gideon did of me and friends playing, from when I was in a ramshackle band in about 2002 or 2003. Last time I saw him play was maybe about a year ago; tbh I preferred his music back then, when it was just him and his guitar.


----------

